# White plains show



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

Who's going and who is bringing what?? Looking for Tincs possible thumbs, and supplies plants other stuff to build some tanks


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`ll be there......so will wifey holding the money.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

I will be vending, I will have the best broms in the house that will also hold plenty of water for Oophaga tads and Also will be bringing LEDs and a bunch of frogs.. Heres a link to some of what I will have available…. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/200897-white-plains-vending-available-list.html


----------



## Moghue (Jan 15, 2013)

One day i will go to this show. Its just with the meds im on i cant drive that far. Hopefully when i have some money built up and can hitch a ride with someone i will go to one of the shows


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

I will be at Black Jungle's booth with some tanks that fit a 3 foot baker's rack.
I will also have some MistKing value line nozzles (single and double) along with some drains.

If there is interest, I can bring two 24"cubes. They have two mist holes, a drain and a modified, Euro style glass false bottom. 
Shoot me an email if you are interested in the cubes. 
[email protected]

Otherwise see you at the show.

Chris


----------



## Jax99 (Aug 25, 2014)

I will be in attendance with some friends "non froggers" ill be on the hunt for some great deals on lower end frogs, some supplies, check out of few of those nice broms and pre-made tanks 10's and 20's any used or new misting systems and maybe whatever geckos catch my eye. Money to burn people!


----------



## reptileguru2135 (Dec 10, 2012)

Deff interested in mist king nozzels if u wana hold for me??


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

The 24" cubes are no longer available.
Thank you.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

anyone make plexiglass tops for tanks, need one for a 40 gal high same dimensions as a 20 gal long. would want it to sit in the rim of the plastic frame


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

scooter7728 said:


> anyone make plexiglass tops for tanks, need one for a 40 gal high same dimensions as a 20 gal long. would want it to sit in the rim of the plastic frame


junglebox might be able to make you a custom top, or see if a local glass cutter can do it for you. 

i am going to the White Plains show. not sure what i will find, but it's always good to go.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I will be attending the show as well. I also have 0.0.2 Terribilis 'orange' that I can bring...pm me if interested.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Ill be there.

I will have many broms..... I think over 20 kinds..... : D
Live moss, cork bark, palm bark, media, cultures, springs, isos, bean beetles, coco huts, excelsior, kits, abg, hydroton, and alot of other dry goods.

Tons of thumbs, non thumbs, tree frogs, and crested geckos.

Genesis Exotics LLC will be in the Annex. Come see us for the best deals at the show!


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Rumor has it Tim heath will be loaded with nice size terribilis, thumbs, tinks, tri colors, adult pums ect. check it out


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, just got back.
Picked up some odds and ends and spent a few minutes talking with Julio and Mike and Rich from Black Jungle

Now, indulge me for a minute.
I had the pleasure of meeting Jason from Genesis Exotics for the first time. One of the sweetest kids I ever met.
So while we were talking he noticed that some scum sucking bottom feeder stole 2 frogs from his table.
Here is this young man who drove all the way from Penn to try do the right thing and someone just had to be an a$$ wipe.
So what did Jason do? He left someone in charge of his table and contacted security.
He then came back and picked up his conversation with my wife and myself in a totally professional manner.
He was however a bit upset and who could blame him. He probably would have given this jackoff the frogs for half off if he didn`t have the money.

Jason, please don`t lose your faith in humanity because of one loser. We look after each other around here without ever meeting people in person. All my wife did on the way home was shake her head and ask how could someone do that, sadly I told her it happens all to often.
Jason, if`s there`s anything you need all you need to do is ask.


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

Sherman- i saw your tanks, they are awesome. i recognized the sherman tanks name when i just got on and saw your name.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Ok, just got back.
> Picked up some odds and ends and spent a few minutes talking with Julio and Mike and Rich from Black Jungle
> 
> Now, indulge me for a minute.
> ...


Tom just informed me I got the name wrong. It`s Josh not Jason
Thanks Tom and sorry Josh


----------



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

Sherman said:


> I will be at Black Jungle's booth with some tanks that fit a 3 foot baker's rack.
> I will also have some MistKing value line nozzles (single and double) along with some drains.
> 
> If there is interest, I can bring two 24"cubes. They have two mist holes, a drain and a modified, Euro style glass false bottom.
> ...


Emailed you.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll be there with a nice variety of thumbs and bugs 
Garden State Frogs in the annex


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I will be attending, looking for producing cultures of Hydei. Hope to say hello to all. Good luck with the show


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

If anyone will be there with Zaparo or casts, please let me know well in advance.

Thanks!


----------

